# 942: Dish home interactiv NOT active



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone else have troubling accessing the interactive channel? When I try to go there either by going to channel 100 or pushing the button on the remote I get a: 

ATTENTION 510: Dish Home Interactive is in use on the other TV. Please try again later.

This is in Single Mode so there isnt anyone /thing watching or even useing the other turner.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Just Hold Down The Power Button For 5 Seconds


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

kwajr said:


> Just Hold Down The Power Button For 5 Seconds


I did a hard reset and this did not remedy the situation.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I check this later today on mine, paradox. In the meantime, try changing to Dual user mode, and then back and try to load DH again.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I loaded mine up the other night and my unit flashed and did a hard drive check.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Paradox - couldn't make this happen on mine. Dish Home loaded with no problems. I did find out something interesting, though - if you have Gray Bars mode active for SD channels, when you load Dish Home, it will load with Gray side bars, rather than black side bars.


----------



## BenKo (May 19, 2005)

Hi everyone i'm new to the forum. I have this same error "ATTENTION 510: Dish Home Interactive is in use on the other TV Please try again later." I tried the power button reboot in single and dual user mode. Even uplugged it for a while and its still locked out. This has been going on for about a month(2nd day after i got it  . )Any input on this would be great!

By the way nice review Mark :righton:. It helped with my transition from D* to E*


----------



## Gutter (May 4, 2005)

Do you have the phone cord plugged into the receiver? I have no problem but it needs the phone to work. I am assuming you did.


----------



## BenKo (May 19, 2005)

Mine was connected to a phone line. BUT I have packet8 as my phone provider so it does not connect when it dials in.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Gutter said:


> Do you have the phone cord plugged into the receiver? I have no problem but it needs the phone to work. I am assuming you did.


it does not need a phone line for home to work just the customer services part


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Gutter said:


> Do you have the phone cord plugged into the receiver? I have no problem but it needs the phone to work. I am assuming you did.


Yes, I had the phone line plugged in. I even did a connection check before I tried to bring it up and still no dice.

I am not sure what changed either as it worked at some point as I even had this issue w/224


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

Mark,

From your post, is it safe to say that Dish Home (when it works or comes up correctly) is in 4:3 and not 16:9?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish Home is 4:3 only.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

I have the same problem. Is support working on this ?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

The strange thing about this is there isnt anything that brings it back. Rebooting, switching modes...what ever nothing gets it to work again. 

It also seem that its not an accross the board issue as some people dont have any issue with it and other like myself it doesnt work at all.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> The strange thing about this is there isnt anything that brings it back. Rebooting, switching modes...what ever nothing gets it to work again.
> 
> It also seem that its not an accross the boad issue as some people dont have any issue with it and other like myself it doesnt work at all.


Ditto the above for me as well.
Single user mode, phone connected and checks ok, etc.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Todays new software download (L226) fixed the interactive menu


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

ooops, posted twice ...


----------

